# Backup Monitor...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Looks & feels like a rock


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've clicked off safe on a ridgid camera but haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

Man that looks solid


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dude what are you waiting for?! CS6 is where it's at man.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Dude what are you waiting for?! CS6 is where it's at man.


I'm liking that mount


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Dude what are you waiting for?! CS6 is where it's at man.


I always used Aries units at my old job and have only had Mytana cameras since going on my own. 

It's going to be used from 3-4" clean outs to inspect and assist with jetting 6" lines. I was overwhelmed with choices when I saw ridgids booth in Indy. Still can't make up my mind


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So what's the vote? CS6 or CS6PAK? Anyone need to good DVDPAK2? I think I'm gonna sell mine and upgrade. Just got my microdrain 60 and ca300 today. Pretty fun little camera.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I always used Aries units at my old job and have only had Mytana cameras since going on my own.
> 
> It's going to be used from 3-4" clean outs to inspect and assist with jetting 6" lines. I was overwhelmed with choices when I saw ridgids booth in Indy. Still can't make up my mind


When jetting, my full size gets the vote. However since getting the new camera head on my mini, I'm digging it more and more. Here it is in 4" clay. Crack on both pics. The clarity is great! Add the star skid and I can really feel the joint separations and offsets.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 63' pic....crack is at the 9 o clock position


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

What head did you put on the mini?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I always used Aries units at my old job and have only had Mytana cameras since going on my own.
> 
> It's going to be used from 3-4" clean outs to inspect and assist with jetting 6" lines. I was overwhelmed with choices when I saw ridgids booth in Indy. *Still can't make up my mind*



CS10 all the way.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> So what's the vote? * CS6 or CS6PAK?* Anyone need to good DVDPAK2? I think I'm gonna sell mine and upgrade. Just got my microdrain 60 and ca300 today. Pretty fun little camera.




Personal preference... How are you going to be using it ? Mounted to a reel or something else ? Throwing it on the ground or a table/shelf ?

For me it was the PAK because I like to securely set my monitor on the ground or set it on top of something, it looks more stable. I also like the carrying handle and it's overall durability, no extra limbs. The screen has an extra plastic shield for protection. Looks to also have a smaller footprint.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Gear Junkie, is that mount homemade?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeppers!!!


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

PPRI said:


> So what's the vote? CS6 or CS6PAK? Anyone need to good DVDPAK2? I think I'm gonna sell mine and upgrade. Just got my microdrain 60 and ca300 today. Pretty fun little camera.


How much for the dvdpak?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Pm me an offer. They've been selling pretty decent on ebay so I know what I can get.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Asstyme do you still like the cs10 better than your new cs6pak? I like the portability of the cs6 units but I sure like big screens. 

That said I don't really mind watching the ca300 when I'm using that.

What kinda price are you guys finding for the sr24? I love my 20 but Bluetooth would be snazzy.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Asstyme do you still like the cs10 better than your new cs6pak? I like the portability of the cs6 units but I sure like big screens.
> 
> That said I don't really mind watching the ca300 when I'm using that.
> 
> What kinda price are you guys finding for the sr24? I love my 20 but Bluetooth would be snazzy.




I haven't used the CS6PAK yet, I'll post when I do.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Asstyme do you still like the cs10 better than your new cs6pak? I like the portability of the cs6 units but I sure like big screens.
> 
> That said I don't really mind watching the ca300 when I'm using that.
> 
> What kinda price are you guys finding for the sr24? I love my 20 but Bluetooth would be snazzy.


About 2350 to my door.


----------

